# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خوابگاه دانشجویی

## design46

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره که به دانشجویان شبانه خوابگاه خودگران می دهند یا نه؟

----------


## mahsa92

اره خودگردان به همه ميدن

----------


## artim

> سلام
> کسی اطلاع داره که به دانشجویان شبانه خوابگاه خودگران می دهند یا نه؟


به کسایی که درخواست کنن خودگردان میدن چه شبانه ها چه روزانه ها بعد از اتمام دوره خوابگاه دانشگاهی
ظرفیت محدود هس و هر شهر با شهر دیگه فرق داره

----------


## eli94

> به کسایی که درخواست کنن خودگردان میدن چه شبانه ها چه روزانه ها بعد از اتمام دوره خوابگاه دانشگاهی
> ظرفیت محدود هس و هر شهر با شهر دیگه فرق داره


 هزینه خوابگاه خودگردان زیاده؟

----------


## artim

> هزینه خوابگاه خودگردان زیاده؟


بستگی به شهر و امتکانات خوابگاه داره معمولا از 200 الی 250 شروع میشه ترمی تا حدود 500

----------


## eli94

> بستگی به شهر و امتکانات خوابگاه داره معمولا از 200 الی 250 شروع میشه ترمی تا حدود 500


 ترمی اینقدر خوبه که تو اینترنت دیدم ماهی 300 اینا بود ترسیدم تازه پیشم میگیرن..بعد چن نفرن تو هر اتاق؟

----------


## artim

> ترمی اینقدر خوبه که تو اینترنت دیدم ماهی 300 اینا بود ترسیدم تازه پیشم میگیرن..بعد چن نفرن تو هر اتاق؟


اونایی که تو اینترنت هستن خصوصی ان و پانسیون هستند
خوابگاههای خودگردان که دانشگاه معرفی میکنه رو با گواهی خود دانشگاه میشه ثبت نام کرد و ترمی هستند معمولا و قیمت هاشون مناسبه از 200 الی 250 هستند

----------


## artim

> ترمی اینقدر خوبه که تو اینترنت دیدم ماهی 300 اینا بود ترسیدم تازه پیشم میگیرن..بعد چن نفرن تو هر اتاق؟


بستگی داره به خوابگاه 
از 4 نفره تا 6 نفره و 8 نفره و 10 نفره هستن
هر چی تعداد تخت زیاد شه معمولا قیمت کمتر میشه
اکثرا 4 نفره هستن

----------


## eli94

> بستگی داره به خوابگاه 
> از 4 نفره تا 6 نفره و 8 نفره و 10 نفره هستن
> هر چی تعداد تخت زیاد شه معمولا قیمت کمتر میشه
> اکثرا 4 نفره هستن


 نمیشه دونفره باشه مثلا ترمی 600 ولی 2نفره

----------


## Orwell

دوستان زندگی خوابگاهی کلا چجوریاس ؟ و ایا به قول دوستمون میشه تو این خودگردانا یه اتاق دو نفره گرفت ؟ آخه هرچی تعداد زیادتر میشه بحث اختلاف سلیقه و فرهنگ و غیره بیشتر موج میزنه. 

خود دانشگاه خوابگاه 2 نفره ولی با هزینه بیشتر نمیده ؟

و بعنوان سوال اخر ایا خوابگاه های دانشگاه و خودگردانها معمولا پارکینگ واسه ماشین دارن ؟

----------


## artim

> نمیشه دونفره باشه مثلا ترمی 600 ولی 2نفره


تعداد تخت رو خوابگاه تعیین میکنه و تخت ها جابجا نمیشن معمولا در مورد خوابگاه های مورد تایید دانشگاه دارم صحبت میکنم خوابگاه های خودگردان مربوط به دانشگاه اگه دانشگاه و خوابگاه مورد نظرتون اجازه بدن مثلا از یک خوابگاه چهار نفره دو تخت مربوط به خودتون هست دو تخت خالی رو شهریشو بدین که اتاقتون دو نفره باشه اینم اگه اجازه بدن چون تقاضا زیاده برای اینجور خوابگاه ها
اما پانسیون خصوصی که بیشتر تو تهران هست یک نفره دو نفره و... هم داره اما قیمت هاش زیاده و زیر نظر دانشگاه هم نیست

----------


## artim

> دوستان زندگی خوابگاهی کلا چجوریاس ؟ و ایا به قول دوستمون میشه تو این خودگردانا یه اتاق دو نفره گرفت ؟ آخه هرچی تعداد زیادتر میشه بحث اختلاف سلیقه و فرهنگ و غیره بیشتر موج میزنه. 
> 
> خود دانشگاه خوابگاه 2 نفره ولی با هزینه بیشتر نمیده ؟
> 
> و بعنوان سوال اخر ایا خوابگاه های دانشگاه و خودگردانها معمولا پارکینگ واسه ماشین دارن ؟


من خودم خوابگاه بودم
پارکینگ رو بعضی خوابگاه ها دارن بعضی ها ندارن
تخت ها جابجا نمیشه 4 نفره به بالا هست

----------


## eli94

> تعداد تخت رو خوابگاه تعیین میکنه و تخت ها جابجا نمیشن معمولا در مورد خوابگاه های مورد تایید دانشگاه دارم صحبت میکنم خوابگاه های خودگردان مربوط به دانشگاه اگه دانشگاه و خوابگاه مورد نظرتون اجازه بدن مثلا از یک خوابگاه چهار نفره دو تخت مربوط به خودتون هست دو تخت خالی رو شهریشو بدین که اتاقتون دو نفره باشه اینم اگه اجازه بدن چون تقاضا زیاده برای اینجور خوابگاه ها
> اما پانسیون خصوصی که بیشتر تو تهران هست یک نفره دو نفره و... هم داره اما قیمت هاش زیاده و زیر نظر دانشگاه هم نیست


 من اصن سازش ندارم مخصوصا اگه فرهنگا متفاوت باشه روز اول فکر کنم قتل بشه یه وقت تو اینترنت خوندین کسی تو خوابگاه به قتل رسیده قاتل منم از الان گفته باشم..ولی خب ماهی 300م زیاده پیشم 2 3 تومن باید داد پانسیون

----------


## artim

> من اصن سازش ندارم مخصوصا اگه فرهنگا متفاوت باشه روز اول فکر کنم قتل بشه یه وقت تو اینترنت خوندین کسی تو خوابگاه به قتل رسیده قاتل منم از الان گفته باشم..ولی خب ماهی 300م زیاده پیشم 2 3 تومن باید داد پانسیون


تو تهران پانسیون یک الی دو نفره معمولا 500 به بالاس

----------


## eli94

> تو تهران پانسیون یک الی دو نفره معمولا 500 به بالاس


 یا قمر بنی هاشم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Orwell

> من خودم خوابگاه بودم
> پارکینگ رو بعضی خوابگاه ها دارن بعضی ها ندارن
> تخت ها جابجا نمیشه 4 نفره به بالا هست


بنظرت زندگی خوابگاهی چطوره ؟ من همیشه به این فک میکنم اگه یه شهر دیگه برم چطوری باید با بقیه کنار بیام  :Yahoo (10):  اخه یه تعداد از دوستای ما یه سوئیت گرفته بودن 5-6 نفری توش زندگی میکردن ! انقد کثیف و بهم ریخته بود که سگ صاحب خودشو تو این سوئیته پیدا نمیکرد



> من اصن سازش ندارم مخصوصا اگه فرهنگا متفاوت باشه روز اول فکر کنم قتل بشه یه وقت تو اینترنت خوندین کسی تو خوابگاه به قتل رسیده قاتل منم از الان گفته باشم..ولی خب ماهی 300م زیاده پیشم 2 3 تومن باید داد پانسیون


  



> تو تهران پانسیون یک الی دو نفره معمولا 500 به بالاس


چقدر پیش میگیرن ؟
پارکینگم دارن یا نه ؟

----------


## artim

> بنظرت زندگی خوابگاهی چطوره ؟ من همیشه به این فک میکنم اگه یه شهر دیگه برم چطوری باید با بقیه کنار بیام  اخه یه تعداد از دوستای ما یه سوئیت گرفته بودن 5-6 نفری توش زندگی میکردن ! انقد کثیف و بهم ریخته بود که سگ صاحب خودشو تو این سوئیته پیدا نمیکرد
> 
>   
> 
> چقدر پیش میگیرن ؟
> پارکینگم دارن یا نه ؟



بستگی به روحیه طرف داره
اگه تعداد 7-8 نفر باشه خونه یا همون سوییت به نفعه به شرطی که اجارش زیاد نباشه اما خب خوابگاه امنیت اش بهتره 
انسان چند بعدیه عادت میکنی به زندگی خوابگاهی  نگران نباش

پانسیون های تهران پیش نمیگیرن ماهیانه شهریه رو ازتون میگیرن بستگی به پانسیونش داره بعضی ها لوکس هستن و مبله با تمام امکانات بعضییا نیمه لوکس بعضی ها هم که امکانات زیادی ندارن

----------


## design46

خودگردان محدودیت نداره؟

----------


## design46

به نظرتون یه دانشگاه دولتی متوسط شبانه با خوابگاه خودگردان به صرفه تره  یا  دانشگاه ازاد با سطح علمی خوب تو شهر خودمون ؟

----------


## artim

> خودگردان محدودیت نداره؟


محدودیت چی؟





> به نظرتون یه دانشگاه دولتی متوسط شبانه با خوابگاه خودگردان به صرفه تره  یا  دانشگاه ازاد با سطح علمی خوب تو شهر خودمون ؟


شهریه شبانه حدود 500. شهریه خوابگاه حدود 250 جمعا حدود 800
دانشگاه ازاد شهریه ثابت حدود 500 الی 600 با شهریه متغییر حدود یک تومن البته برای رشته های مهندسی بیشتر

----------


## design46

> محدودیت چی؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهریه شبانه حدود 500. شهریه خوابگاه حدود 250 جمعا حدود 800
> دانشگاه ازاد شهریه ثابت حدود 500 الی 600 با شهریه متغییر حدود یک تومن البته برای رشته های مهندسی بیشتر



محدودیت ارایه به دانشجویان؟

غیر از شهریه یه چیزای دیگه هم هست که باید اونارو در نظر گرفت
هزینه رفتن به شهر خود
اگه خوابگاه بیرون دانشگاه باشه هزینه رفتن به دانشگاه
هزینه غذا
دوری از شهر و خانواده
سطح علمی دانشگاه دولتی و سطح علمی دانشگاه ازاد

----------


## artim

> محدودیت ارایه به دانشجویان؟
> 
> غیر از شهریه یه چیزای دیگه هم هست که باید اونارو در نظر گرفت
> هزینه رفتن به شهر خود
> اگه خوابگاه بیرون دانشگاه باشه هزینه رفتن به دانشگاه
> هزینه غذا
> دوری از شهر و خانواده
> سطح علمی دانشگاه دولتی و سطح علمی دانشگاه ازاد


سطح علمی دانشگاه ازاد های خوب با دولتی یکیه سطح علمی به کنار
هزینه غذا هم که ظهر ها دانشگاه میده اگه دولتی باشی شام هم میده دانشگاه اگه ازاد باشی شام با خودته
بله دیگه یک سری هزینه داره دیگه
محدودیت ارایه خیر به دانشجوها اکثرا میدن مگه ظرفیتشون پر بشه

----------


## design46

> سطح علمی دانشگاه ازاد های خوب با دولتی یکیه سطح علمی به کنار
> هزینه غذا هم که ظهر ها دانشگاه میده اگه دولتی باشی شام هم میده دانشگاه اگه ازاد باشی شام با خودته
> بله دیگه یک سری هزینه داره دیگه
> محدودیت ارایه خیر به دانشجوها اکثرا میدن مگه ظرفیتشون پر بشه


خب وقتی سطح علمی یکی باشه و هزینه هم تقریبا یکی میشه
کدومش به صرفه تره؟

----------


## artim

> خب وقتی سطح علمی یکی باشه و هزینه هم تقریبا یکی میشه
> کدومش به صرفه تره؟


بستگی به رشته و شهر دانشگاهی و... داره

----------


## design46

> بستگی به رشته و شهر دانشگاهی و... داره


مثلا رشته مهندسی مکانیک
بعد یکی بخواد از اصفهان بره دانشگاه اراک یا همدان   شبانه با خوابگاه خودگردان
یا راه دوم این که بره بهترین دانشگاه ازاد اصفهان

حالا کدوم؟

----------


## artim

> مثلا رشته مهندسی مکانیک
> بعد یکی بخواد از اصفهان بره دانشگاه اراک یا همدان   شبانه با خوابگاه خودگردان
> یا راه دوم این که بره بهترین دانشگاه ازاد اصفهان
> 
> حالا کدوم؟


من هم همدان بودم هم اصفهان دانشگاه هاشون
دانشگاه بوعلی همدان خیلی عالیه بخصوص رشته مکانیک و شیمی بوعلی خیلی قویه شبانه اش ارزش داره مکانیک بوعلی شبانه تا 7 هزارم میگیره بوعلی مکانیک
بهترین ازاد اصفهان نجف اباد هست که واقعا دانشگاه عالی هست با سطح علمی عالی
تفاوت انچنانی نیست بین سطح این دو دانشگاه . مکانیک بوعلی قوی تره نسبت به نجف اباد اما سطح علمی دو دانشگاه تقریبا مساوی هست

----------


## eli94

*@artimاگه بخوایم 1ترم مرخصی بگیریم از دانشگاه میشه از خوابگاهش استفاده کرد؟*

----------


## artim

> *@artim  اگه بخوایم 1ترم مرخصی بگیریم از دانشگاه میشه از خوابگاهش استفاده کرد؟*


نه متاسفانه نمیذارن پرسیدم ازشون

----------


## fateme.tehran

> نه متاسفانه نمیذارن پرسیدم ازشون


از خود مسئولین؟:yahoo (94):
کسی از خوابگاه دانشگاه سراسری مشهد خبر داره؟ :Yahoo (35): ؟؟کجاس موقعیت جغرافیاییش؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## artim

> از خود مسئولین؟:yahoo (94):
> کسی از خوابگاه دانشگاه سراسری مشهد خبر داره؟؟؟کجاس موقعیت جغرافیاییش؟


بله
معمولا خوابگاه های اصلی دانشگاه های سراسری در خود محوطه دانشگاهه یا نزدیک دانشگاه
خودگردان ها در سراسر سطح شهر میتونن باشن

----------


## fateme.tehran

> بله
> معمولا خوابگاه های اصلی دانشگاه های سراسری در خود محوطه دانشگاهه یا نزدیک دانشگاه
> خودگردان ها در سراسر سطح شهر میتونن باشن


ممنونم از راهنمایی :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Orwell

خوابگاه داخل دانشگاه هم مزایای خیلی زیادی داره.

مثلا یکی از دوستان که هنرستان خونده و الان تو دانشگاه مربوط به رشته خودشون تحصیل میکنه میگفت اینجا نصف کلاس با شلوار کردی و دمپایی میان سرکلاس  :Yahoo (20):  البته دانشگاه فقط مختص پسراس.

راستی artim جان شما که خوابگاه بودی خوابگاه های خودگردان پسرا واسه غذا چیکار میکنن ؟ مخصوصا شام. نمیشه که همش از بیرون غذا گرفت

----------


## artim

> خوابگاه داخل دانشگاه هم مزایای خیلی زیادی داره.
> 
> مثلا یکی از دوستان که هنرستان خونده و الان تو دانشگاه مربوط به رشته خودشون تحصیل میکنه میگفت اینجا نصف کلاس با شلوار کردی و دمپایی میان سرکلاس  البته دانشگاه فقط مختص پسراس.
> 
> راستی artim جان شما که خوابگاه بودی خوابگاه های خودگردان پسرا واسه غذا چیکار میکنن ؟ مخصوصا شام. نمیشه که همش از بیرون غذا گرفت


من هم دانشگاه دولتی بودم بوعلی همم ازاد خوابگاه هر دوام بودم
واسه ناهار که دانشگاه باید میرفتیم سلف بخوریم اگه کلاس داشتیم بعد کلاس ظهر میرفتیم سلف اگه ام خوابگاه بودیم مجبور بودیم باز بریم دانشگاه بریم سلف شام هم همینطور اگه کلاس داشتیم بعدظهر میموندیم دانشگاه میرفتیم سلف بعد شب میرفتیم خوابگاه این دانشگاه دولتی
دانشگاه ازاد واسه ناهار مثله دولتی بود اما شام که دانشگاه ازاد نمیداد خودمون تو خوابگاه درست میکردیم

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


من هم دانشگاه دولتی بودم بوعلی همم ازاد خوابگاه هر دوام بودم
واسه ناهار که دانشگاه باید میرفتیم سلف بخوریم اگه کلاس داشتیم بعد کلاس ظهر میرفتیم سلف اگه ام خوابگاه بودیم مجبور بودیم باز بریم دانشگاه بریم سلف شام هم همینطور اگه کلاس داشتیم بعدظهر میموندیم دانشگاه میرفتیم سلف بعد شب میرفتیم خوابگاه این دانشگاه دولتی
دانشگاه ازاد واسه ناهار مثله دولتی بود اما شام که دانشگاه ازاد نمیداد خودمون تو خوابگاه درست میکردیم


هزینه ی پزشکی دندان و دارو و فیزیو شبانه چند میشه؟
خوابگاه خیلی اهمیت داره .چونکه از بهمن میریم،برامون خوابگاه میدن؟برای شهرهایی مثل تبریز ارومیه تهران زنجان و...
لطفا زود بگین*

----------


## marshal2012

> محدودیت چی؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهریه شبانه حدود 500. شهریه خوابگاه حدود 250 جمعا حدود 800
> دانشگاه ازاد شهریه ثابت حدود 500 الی 600 با شهریه متغییر حدود یک تومن البته برای رشته های مهندسی بیشتر


ببخشید

الان یه خوابگاه خود گردان تو کرمان به نطرتون "ماهانه" چند میگیره؟ 

این 300_400 ترمی هست یا ماهانه؟؟

----------

